# NYS Police Canine Unit



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Has a nice photo gallery of their dogs with short bio's. Do other States have one?

<span style="color: #000099"> NYS Police Canine Unit </span>


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Very nice website for their dogs. Though I must say, a lot of those dogs need to be put on a diet!


----------



## Chuckcc (Sep 18, 2008)

Too many doughnuts? They are beautiful.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: cccToo many doughnuts? They are beautiful.


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL



> Originally Posted By: Chris WildVery nice website for their dogs. Though I must say, a lot of those dogs need to be put on a diet!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, that's beautiful! Look at all of those heros!


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

We don't have a gallery like that, I sure do like the idea though. I'm going to have to look into that.

DFrost


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.modestopdk9.com

I like how much they are involved with the community, and the website is very informative.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Dale & Perkins


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: TANDB <span style="color: #000099"> NYS Police Canine Unit </span>


I would NOT want to be on the business end of "Ryan"


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Me neither... though he'd have to catch us first and since he's definitely one of the ones who's had too many donuts, that might be tricky.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

What a great idea and a great website.


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Both are great websites! As for the NYSP Website, yes, they need a few less donuts and a bit more exercise. Did anyone else notice that only a couple are claimed to be trained in Patrol, the rest are marked only as Detection (Narc/Explosives) and Tracking. I find that a bit odd but if that's what they need, that's what they need.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is ours.
LINK DELETED at poster's request.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Did you see Ernie?







I have a picture of him-I hope to see him at an event in May (how sad-I am looking forward to it for that reason)! SUCH a nice dog. 

I wonder if there is a nice way to approach the Troopers about the size of their dogs...I am kind of surprised. 

Tina-I am not sure, but in the counties around here the Sheriff or town/city governments have the patrol dogs and then the Troopers supplement with the other. I think. I could be wrong. Totally. I just stalk the k9 unit trucks and ask if I can pet the dogs if the officer is approachable-and most let you. There probably is a picture of me on their dashboards with a slash and circle...


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: TMARIEHere is ours.
> LINK DELETED


When I clicked on this link it came up with a trojen virus.....


----------



## Rose Hutch (Feb 5, 2003)

Same here, glad my Antivirus caught it right then and there.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: kay13411
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: TMARIEHere is ours.
> ...


Sorry guys. I have no problem with the link on my end.

Mods, can you delete the link?


----------

